
DNA linked to Golden State Killer arrest came from a genealogy website - pain_perdu
http://www.ktvu.com/news/dna-linked-to-golden-state-killer-arrest-came-from-a-genealogy-website
======
dang
We moved the comments to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16936041),
since that article is the original source (pointed to by this one) and was
posted earlier.

~~~
devnonymous
Yeah thanks, the content is exactly the same! Good work! /s

